

Ask YC: If you avoid YC News for a week, how do you catch up on what you missed? - johnrob

I always wonder what I missed after a hiatus...<p>[edit] What I really would like is a way to catch up on any 'hacker tips' type of articles that I missed.  I found several useful commands in the recent "Top 10 tips for linux admins" post;  I'd hate to miss things like this in the future.  Can anyone think of a good way to identify posts as useful, as opposed to simply interesting?
======
shutter
I keep a Yahoo Pipe of HN in Google Reader:

[http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.run?_id=23159aed1a913917f8...](http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.run?_id=23159aed1a913917f8f422bb8f6e7e71&_render=rss)

It lists comments as well (up until Yahoo fetches the page for each article),
so it's easy to sprint through them when I've missed days.

------
pg
<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

~~~
johnrob
Is that still a 'best of all time' ranking? If so, it would seem like the ever
growing user base is turning it into a 'best of the past few weeks' ranking.

~~~
pg
No, it's best of the last month or so.

------
nostrademons
I don't. I figure that if anything really good went on, somebody else will
refer to it later.

